# Yet another removal in Florida - keeping your wintertime entertainment alive



## PatBeek

.

I did a very smooth removal from under a mobile home yesterday. 

Watch for video soon - including the whole "REUNITED" section.











*
(EDIT): VIDEO NOW AVAILABLE:*


----------



## FlowerPlanter

That is cool looking. 

A real work of art.


----------



## richr58

FlowerPlanter said:


> That is cool looking.
> 
> A real work of art.


Pat seems to me that down in FL you could just call mobile homes, FL style swarm trap....

thanks for keeping us frozen Northerners happy


----------



## Mr.Beeman

It always look like the same breed of bees that you remove. I don't remember any darker ones or lighter ones. lol


----------



## Harley Craig

Mr.Beeman said:


> It always look like the same breed of bees that you remove. I don't remember any darker ones or lighter ones. lol



maybe they are and that is why his are doing so well off treatments...... he has said numerous times that if he had to mess with mites and SHB that he wouldn't keep bees.


----------



## Sunday Farmer

Such a tease of a title.


----------



## PatBeek

.

Here's the video:


----------



## PatBeek

FlowerPlanter said:


> That is cool looking.
> 
> A real work of art.


Yes, indeed.

It's almost a shame to have to tear it down, but their fate would be a lot worse if not saved.

.


----------



## PatBeek

richr58 said:


> Pat seems to me that down in FL you could just call mobile homes, FL style swarm trap....
> 
> thanks for keeping us frozen Northerners happy


LOL, I'm going to start building mobile homes as bait hives. 

I appreciate you all watching. I'm glad to be one of the few offering "entertainment" for the winter months.

.


----------



## PatBeek

Mr.Beeman said:


> It always look like the same breed of bees that you remove. I don't remember any darker ones or lighter ones. lol


Yes, it's the feral mutts. Just the way I like 'em.

I see bright orange and fully black bees sometimes in the same hive. But yes, it's mostly the 'dirty blonde' bees that I have which keep things healthier in my back yard.......or at least that's my opinion. 

.


----------



## PatBeek

Harley Craig said:


> maybe they are and that is why his are doing so well off treatments...... he has said numerous times that if he had to mess with mites and SHB that he wouldn't keep bees.


That's true. However, I DO have to deal with SHB. That's the extent of what I'm willing to handle. The big red ants were a disaster for awhile until I built the mote system.

But again, even with the ants and SHB, all strong hives can survive and/or coexist with them.

.

.


----------



## Mr.Beeman

I see you have one of the ventillated suits. How do you like it and where did you get it from?


----------



## PatBeek

Mr.Beeman said:


> I see you have one of the ventillated suits. How do you like it and where did you get it from?


I got the jumpsuit from Blue Sky. I got the jacket that I'm wearing at the end from Pigeon Mountain. I like them both. However, I abused the jumpsuit very badly by putting it in the washing machine WITH hot water WITH bleach, and even threw the veil in also. I also place duct tape around gloves and shoes when doing removals under mobile homes. 

So needless to say, the jumpsuit is tattered somewhat.

Everyone, please read the washing instructions on those suits.

.


----------

